# Biete Siemens Logo! Module



## Krischan (25 Juni 2008)

Siemens Logo! 230RC *6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA4 (gebraucht)*
*80,-*

Siemens Logo! 230RC *6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA5 (NEU/OVP)*
*90,-*

Siemens Logo! AI AM2 PT100 *6ED1 055-1MD00-0BA0 (NEU/OVP)*
*75,-* (2 Stk. vorh.)

Siemens Logo! DM8 230R *6ED1 055-1FB00-0BA1 (gebraucht)*
*45,-*

Gebe die Module auch einzeln ab. Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst.


----------

